# Cities of Death, Planetstrike, Planetary Empires, etc... does anyone play these?



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

To mix things things up and create varied experiences while playing 40K, not to mention increase sales... :wink: GW introduced 5 new expansions over the past several years... 











Now I see/hear of people playing Apocalypse often... but I hardly _*ever*_ see/hear of anyone playing Cities of Death and Planetstrike, or making use of Planetary Empires and Battle Missions. 

Does anyone play/use these expansions? Are they more popular than my little corner of the Globe would indicate? And if so, how often do you play them/see them being played?





_*EDIT:* I should clarify, I didn't post this in the *"Apocalypse, Planetstrike, Cities of Death"* section because I'm not wishing to discuss these gaming systems directly, but rather asking... as a 40K player in general, do you make use of any of these expansion systems?_


.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

i've never played apocolypse or planetary empires.

i played planetstrike and cities of death once and have played alot of the battle missions quite enjoyable as a break for the norm imo


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

My group plays a lot of CoD and Apoc, and even mix the 2 together. The Ruins are of course used a lot in any and all games.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

I've played apocalypse several times, and I know people who've purchased Planetstrike and Battle Missions but I've never actually seen anyone in our gaming group play them (including the fellow that bought them).


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

ive played apoc A LOT and a few planetstrike games as they are good for mixing up the normal games

never played the others though


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Battle missions - fun for friendly games with people you know, not likely to ever get a stranger to get to play it.

Apoc - perhaps the most successful expansion to date - but with the ability to use 
titans & your whole collection its a great game when not taken 100% seriously. best for a weekend game (expect to spend all day).

Empires - great for campaigns.

CoD - perhaps second most successful expansion.

Planetstrike - havent played, seems to be a very one sided game decided early on.

Spearhead - the FREE expansion, great if you've been in the army for a while and have lots of tanks.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Fallen said:


> Spearhead - the FREE expansion, great if you've been in the army for a while and have lots of tanks.


Oops... :laugh: forgot about that one.





.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I play Apocalypse mostly, rarely Vanilla, never played nor seen the rest played at all.

SGMAlice


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Apoc: Play a game every now and then.
Cityfight: Played it to death before 5th edition incorporated many of its additions. Still play a few 5th ed updated games.

Planetstrike. Once or twice. Club cbf'd making enough PS terrain (or buying it) so we gave it a miss.
Planetary Empires? We've had our own campaigns running (map and pinboard) several times before this shiny plastic came out. I have a set though, and might eventually get around to painting it up to use as a campaign tool.

Spearhead? Whoosh. That one we skipped over.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Ive played Planetstrike once.
I didn't particularly like it.
I play Apocalypse as often as possible. I thoroughly enjoy it.
The rest I've no experience of.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I've played two games of planetstrike before.
I play Apoc as often as I can.
NEver played planetary Empires, Battle missions or spearhead before.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Iv never played a game of apoc, CoD or spearhead

Got planetary empires, battle missions and planetstrike. I quite enjoy planet strike but it can be a very close game or just a washout, it all depends on how the defender sets up the terrain and uses the right strategems and interceptor guns.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Cities of Death - Was cool in 4th, is sort of dumb now in 5th edition.

Planetstrike - Played it once, that's plenty for me.

Planetary Empires - Haven't tried it yet, mostly because I don't really like the rules GW wrote. My map campaign rules are a lot better imo. =/

Apocalypse - Play it fairly frequently and it's fantastic as long as people don't stick to the rules too rigorously.

Spearhead - A waste of pages in White Dwarf that could've been spent on _quality_ 40K articles. I downloaded Spearhead from the GW site some time ago and still haven't even got around to opening the PDF yet. I personally have no interest in using even _more_ tanks than I already do since I'm frequently running eight vehicles at 1,750 points (which isn't even that much compared to some armies).


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Generally in my area:

No-one plays Spearhead, generally as they don't have the tanks for it.
CoD gets the odd play, but its generally more with people who know each other in friendly games.
No-one plays Planetstrike, as mentioned its too one-sided.
Battle Missions, no-one plas in store, but apparently a few people play it at home for 'something different to do'.
Planetray Empires... the store uses it as a campaign tool, but I don't know of many people who use it at home.
Apocalypse, played everywhere. Big store battle nights and people at home doing weekend campaigns. Defiantely the most successful expansion.

I think the problem with them is that they're rushed in most cases, and left unbalenced in others. That, and theres never any additional support for them after the initial buzz period has died.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I've yet o play any expansions but the only one I've seen played is Apocalypse. I dont think I'd like Apocalypse because I am a strict adherer to the rules (otherwise I dont see the point in playing really).

I think cities of death would be fun.

I dont know about planetstrike, I think I saw it being played at the local GW once when it first came out but I cant remember anything specific about it. If it does suck as much as most people seem to feel about it, then at the very least it came with a pretty vast range of cool new terrain pieces. 

the Empires campaign set would definitely make creating a campaign easier and faster, and lord knows the actual campaign would already take forever as it is.

batlle missions: from what I remember on the forums there were about half that people really liked and the other half they really hated/thought were just dumb. 


I think the reason most people hear about and see standard missions being played is because everyone knows that everyone knows them (aside form new players) but these are also what new players learn first. So naturally, its easier to just go into a standard mission than something more off the wall.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

I've played a couple of planetstrike games and quite enjoyed them with both of them coming down to the last couple of turns. I hear people saying its one sided but that doesnt seem to be the case to me. Which side is mean to have the advantage?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Apocalypse was the only good one. CoD is silly, but I think it's fun, shooty armies bitch and moan. Planetstrike has horrendous rules and is even worse than standard 40k. And spearhead? I hate tanks right now. Why would I want more.

Planetary empires I've never played nor do I have any will to.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I absolutly love Apoc. it's what's kept me in 40k this long. I have most of the books & play every chance I get. I'm trying to get to St. Louis this summer to play at Seigeworld, one of the largest Apoc./floorwar game in the US. I'm also possilby going to try and start an Apoc. club in my area after that.

Never got CoD. Used Codex: Cityfight for awhile back in the day though. My armies Desert Raiders so they don't go into cities much.

Own Planetstrike but never played a game though. Don't think my army (Mech. Guard, no vets) is set up right to be the attacker or the defender.

Got Battlemissions, use it to spice up battles between me & my regular gaming buddy. Just play 2 great games using the Surprise Attack mission, one as defender, one as attacker.

Like Spearhead, cause I'm a treadhead and already own 30+ tanks. I'm going to introduce it to my regular gaming buddy and see if he wants to play. He has lots of tanks too but I also think he'll like the fact that there's no Min. FOC requirements. He like TH/SS Terms. but hates Tac. Marines & scouts. So it'll be Land Raiders & Terms vs. Vanquisers & Executioners. Sounds like fun to me, especial on desert terrain.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Battle Missions, yes.
Apocalypse scale battles when playing in-store with other people in a team.
I'd love to try Planetary Empires though ... reminds me of the old _'Mighty Empires'_ boardgame ...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh right, Battle Missions, forgot that one. I've played Battle Missions a number of times. Usually my group does it when we're feeling like playing more casually and not testing lists for a tournament and there's not enough time/space for Apocalypse.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Play Battle Missions fairly often with friends, as well as apocalypse.
Have done a couple of Planetary Empires campaigns which were good fun, and I am keen to try cities of death.
However, spearhead and planetstrike look more trouble than they're worth


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I occasionally dabble in PlanetStrike & Battle Missions but have never played Cities Of Death or used Planetary Empires. I think regular 40k is enough tbh, PlanetStrike is a bit different but the 40k ruleset has enough problems without these expansions dirtying the waters further.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Apoc - Never anymore. 

CoD - Never. 

Planetstrike - Once or twice. 

Spearhead - :laugh:

Battle Missions - Not much. Occasionally Kill team.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

They're skid-marks on the underpants of the hobby.

It's not that I hate the ideas, some of them are actually pretty good, they're just done so half-arsed. You can see the little dollar signs in the GW employees eyes as he tries to sell you one of the books.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I've played a few battle missions and that's it so far. Some are quite fun, others are just plain shite.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Bayonet said:


> I've played a few battle missions and that's it so far. Some are quite fun, others are just plain shite.


So true. It's a standing challenge around my store for someone to beat the local Tyranid player in the First Contact mission. So far, everyone who has tried has failed.


----------



## Jubble (Jan 25, 2011)

Katie Drake said:


> Planetary Empires - Haven't tried it yet, mostly because I don't really like the rules GW wrote. My map campaign rules are a lot better imo. =/


Have you written these up somewhere?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Jubble said:


> Have you written these up somewhere?


Actually I got a PM about this not long ago, but unfortunately I lost all the data on my computer a while ago including the map campaign rules and I haven't got around to rewriting them yet, though when I do I'm sure I'll post 'em up somewhere.


----------

